# -고픈



## vientito

it is the shortened form for -고 싶은 ?


----------



## wonlon

Yes.

http://krdic.naver.jp/entry/4872
接尾辞活用  

고프지만
고픕니다
*고픈*
고플
고프시-
-고파서


http://www.ybmallinall.com/dic/dic_...=0&byID=1&printDict=19&kwdNum=330349&output=0


----------



## vientito

thank you for confirming


----------



## 조금만

Strangely timid little creature, that mysterious verb 싶다.  Mysterious, because despite decades of searching, no-one has ever managed to track down an indisputible instance of it as a free-standing verb, no matter how far back they went in the records. Yet we know that, like other such verbs which are now found only in "helper" status in bound expressions, it must surely have once had a meaning and existence in its own right. And as this example shows, it now seems hell-bent on disappearing from sight altogether.  Don't do that, please, darling litte verb. Where would all those pop singers be without their 보고 싶어's?

Anyone with access to an academic library might like to read the fascinating paper by Minju Kim, 'The historical development of Korean siph- "to think" into markers of desire, inference, and similarity, _Journal of Pragmatics_,42/4 (2010), pp. 1000-1016.


----------

